# Muffler Question



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there really any difference between these two mufflers?... 
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=463
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=629

...or is it just appearance? Which one would you recommend? And which tip would look good with this muffler? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Only difference is the finish.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

That's what I figured, but would one of the finishes be better than the other one? Like, would one of them look better than the other one would in 5 years?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

you should check out some borlas man. they sound awsome and they have lifetime garauntees


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> That's what I figured, but would one of the finishes be better than the other one? Like, would one of them look better than the other one would in 5 years?


depends on where you live and what driving you did and how well you kept it clean.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I live in Spokane, WA, I would do mostly normal driving, (it might see some track time), and I would probably keep it pretty clean. They don't toss down any salt during the winter...oh yeah, I might be moving to San Diego by June or July, though.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hows things in Spookaloo? ( Spokane nick name.) Tacoma native here. Looks like the finish and price are the only differences. Don't mufflers rust from the inside out anyway?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm...I'm not so sure...I think the polished one would look a little better, though.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

here's a tip: you can polish the satin version as well.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, I did some more searching, and one of the sites on magnaflow.com offered the polished one for about $110 shipped. So I went with that one. That's less then I thought I was going to pay for the satin one originally.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> Well, I did some more searching, and one of the sites on magnaflow.com offered the polished one for about $110 shipped. So I went with that one. That's less then I thought I was going to pay for the satin one originally.


My penis hurts from polishing it too much.

Just as yours willl.......


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> My penis hurts from polishing it too much.
> 
> Just as yours willl.......


That's nice. Thank you.


----------

